# USB mass storage, missing SCSI device.WD Mybook Pro  [FIXED]

## wilson

I Followed the storage guide @ http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/usb-guide.xml

My kernel looks fine (2.6.17), and im running UDEV 1.3.

 *Quote:*   

> Dec 14 17:20:33 Florence usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
> 
> Dec 14 17:20:33 Florence usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
> 
> Dec 14 17:20:33 Florence scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
> ...

 

Is the lack of scsi device due to udev not been configured, if so are there any nice short howto's for mass storage and udev?Last edited by wilson on Sat Dec 16, 2006 3:32 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Sten

 *wilson wrote:*   

> I Followed the storage guide @ http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/usb-guide.xml
> 
> My kernel looks fine (2.6.17), and im running UDEV 1.3.
> 
>  *Quote:*   Dec 14 17:20:33 Florence usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
> ...

 

Looks like your udev is broken. Try unmerging it, remove (and backup somewhere in case of problme) its configuration, then emerge it again.

----------

## wilson

Ok I unmerged/emerged udev.  Recompiled kernel to make sure what was in .config was actually running but get the same errors and no /dev/sdX

I should be seeing:

 *Quote:*   

> usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
> 
>   Vendor: JetFlash  Model: TS512MJF2A        Rev: 1.00
> 
>   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02
> ...

 

Also I have no /sbin/udev_run* but not sure how important they are (guess important as it doesnt work)!

----------

## Sten

 *wilson wrote:*   

> Ok I unmerged/emerged udev.  Recompiled kernel to make sure what was in .config was actually running but get the same errors and no /dev/sdX
> 
> I should be seeing:
> 
>  *Quote:*   usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
> ...

 

It was just older layout of udev while you had still configuration files using newer layout (that uses /sbin/udev_run* files).

----------

## wilson

Ok.  so the "run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run*" messages are for an old version of udev.

I still dont have a /dev/sdX device, any ideas?

----------

## Sten

 *wilson wrote:*   

> Ok.  so the "run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run*" messages are for an old version of udev.
> 
> I still dont have a /dev/sdX device, any ideas?

 

Well, thatâs weird, because dmesg sais it was recognized as /dev/sda. You can make it by your own hand invoking

```
mknod /dev/sda b 8 0
```

----------

## wilson

Sorry for the confusion.  My post #1 = what I see, My post #2 = what I don't see (copied off the web). Ill upgrade the kernel from 2.6.17 > 2.6.18 now due to desperation, doubt it will fix it though.

----------

## wilson

Ok 2.6.18 is better.   I now get /dev/sg0 not that it helps very much:

 *Quote:*   

> Dec 16 12:06:16 Florence Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
> 
> Dec 16 12:06:16 Florence usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
> 
> Dec 16 12:06:16 Florence scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
> ...

 

This has got be wondering if this device will work under linux.  Its a My Book Pro Edition II (Dual-drive Storage System).  I've enabled "USB Mass Storage verbose debug" maybe this can help someone.

 *Quote:*   

> usb-storage: usb_stor_control_msg: rq=fe rqtype=a1 value=0000 index=00 len=1
> 
> usb-storage: GetMaxLUN command result is 1, data is 1
> 
> usb-storage: queuecommand called
> ...

 

----------

## Sten

 *wilson wrote:*   

> Ok 2.6.18 is better.   I now get /dev/sg0 not that it helps very much:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Dec 16 12:06:16 Florence Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
> 
> Dec 16 12:06:16 Florence usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
> ...

 

Looks like you do not have loaded/enabled SCSI disk driver, only SCSI generic.

----------

## wilson

I wish it was that simple:-

cat .config | grep CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

I've double checked my kernel configuration, everything is inbuilt with no modules.   I used http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/usb-guide.xml as a reference.

I found its a WD My Book I, so its a single disk and I have now more confidence getting this working.  Im doing this via remote for a friend

Either the guide is wrong or linux just doesnt support this device :/

----------

## Sten

 *wilson wrote:*   

> I wish it was that simple:-
> 
> cat .config | grep CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD
> 
> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y
> ...

 

I assume you have CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN enabled, according to logs, so there should not be the problem.

Linux does support this device, because it told it was USB Mass Storage in dmesg, but does not recognize it as SCSI block device, which is strange when SCSI disk support is enabled.

Iâve found in Czech forums that the device is supported under 2.6.17.1 and newer kernels. Try upgrading your kernel.

----------

## wilson

 *Quote:*   

> I assume you have CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN enabled

  You assume wrong!

Added and its working now.  This was not mentioned in any of the guides!

Thanks!!!!

----------

## Ramblurr

 *wilson wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   I assume you have CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN enabled  You assume wrong!
> 
> Added and its working now. 

 

Thought I would chime in that this worked for me as well.

----------

## LMCBoy

 *wilson wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   I assume you have CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN enabled  You assume wrong!
> 
> Added and its working now.  This was not mentioned in any of the guides!
> 
> Thanks!!!!

 

Oh man...thank you so much!  I would have never guessed that I needed CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN to make my WD MyBook Pro II work on Gentoo, but that indeed did the trick.

----------

